# Stern Dreieck SPS oder Schütz?



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2008)

Hallo

Falls Ihr noch Stern/Dreieckschaltungen habt, wie realisiert Ihr die Schützansteuererung

A Mit Stern/Dreieck Kombination, die von der SPS nur ein Run braucht und ein eigenes Zeitglied hat

B Die einzelnen Schütze über die SPS ansteuern

Ihr braucht keinen Baustein zu schicken, der die Stern Dreieck Ansteuerung von der SPS händelt. Ich weiss wie das geht, und habe es auch schon gemacht.
Ich bevorzuge die Stern/Dreieck Kombination, mich würde interessieren, wie dies anderstwo gehandhabt wird.


Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

Hi,
Schütze Zeitrelais.

HDD


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

... das ist ja fast was für 'ne Meinungs-Umfrage ...

Wenn ich das Stern-Dreieck-Problem hätte, dann würde ich es vermutlich mit der SPS machen. Hardware-Verriegelungen bleiben aber selbstverständlich "aussen vor".

Gruß
LL


----------



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

also für eine so primitive schaltung wie stern dreieck würde ich keine ausgänge einer sps belegen. ich meine wos sinn hat schon zb bei serienfertigung von machinen um sich die 2m steuerungsdraht und das eine zeitrelais zu ersparen aber sonst...

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... das ist ja fast was für 'ne Meinungs-Umfrage ...
> 
> Wenn ich das Stern-Dreieck-Problem hätte, dann würde ich es vermutlich mit der SPS machen. Hardware-Verriegelungen bleiben aber selbstverständlich "aussen vor".



*ACK*

...dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, nur: es ist abhängig davon wieviel platz im schrank ist  ... und über die steuerung hat man halt den vorteil, die anlaufzeit je nach last auch mal zu ändern ... darüber hinaus ist eine potentielle fehlerquelle (zeitrelais) ausgeschaltet ... aber wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> es ist abhängig davon wieviel platz im schrank ist  ..


 
Richtig, dieses Kriterium hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Version B
(Wenn ich schon ne SPS habe verbaue ich doch keine Zeitrelais mehr.)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (25 März 2008)

Version A

Weil die Schränke die bei uns SD-Starter haben, haben dann in der Regel auch eine SPS-unabhängige
Hardware-Hand-Ebene.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (25 März 2008)

- wenig bis gar kein Platz im Schrank: SPS
- ohne Ende gähnende Leere im Schaltschrank und genug Schütze im Auto sowie die Lust, alles aus dem Auto herauszukramen (also eigentlich nie): hardwaremäßige Verdrahtung

....


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

Also die drei Schütze braucht man so oder so und dann kommt noch das Zeitrelais dazu das hat 17,5mm also wo spar ich da jetzt sooooooooooviel Platz?
Und zum Thema verdrahten, Verrieglungen und Ansteuerung braucht man auch also wird da auch nicht viel Zeit eingespart! Wenn überhaupt!

Das was Papier schreibt ist das einzige Argument was zieht aber das braucht man sehr sehr selten.

HDD


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Hmmm...
Ich sags mal so:
Ich finde es unwahrscheinlicher, Das eine SPS abraucht,
Im gegensatz zu (mehreren) Zeitrelais.
Deshalb nur über SPS.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

@ Uni,
wie kommst Du darauf das ein SPS Ausgang besser sein sollte als ein Zeitrelais.Ich kann jetzt nur aus Erfahrung schreiben das die Stern-Dreieck Zeitrelais nur sehr sehr selten kaputt gehen. Es kommt ja dann auch auf die größe der Schütze an, ist auch mt entscheident ob Du einfach über einen SPS Ausgang gehen kannst!


HDD


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

@HDD:
Ich habe halt schon mehr Defekte Zeitrelais ausgetauscht,
als defekte SPS Baugruppen.
(Meine erfahrung/meinung)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2008)

Wir hatten bei der Stern/Dreieck auf der SPS mal das Problem, dass uns ständig die Schütze abgeraucht sind.
Keiner wusste wieso, bis wir gesehen haben, dass der Programmierer hier etwas unvorsichtig war.

Umschaltzeit abgelaufen
Stern Schütz raus
Dreieckschütz rein

Da aber die SPS am Zyklusende beide Ausgänge gleichzeitig schreibt, kam es vor, dass Dreick schneller rein als Stern raus.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Da kann die SPS dann aber nix dafür.
Das kann andererseits auch passieren, wenn das Zeitrelais falsch eingestellt ist.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

Also davon bin ich ausgegangen das man das beachtet!
Aber dafür gibt es ja Zeitrelais die das können. 
he he

HDD


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2008)

also, da ja (bei mir) in 90% der Fälle der Antrieb durch die SPS gestartet wird, da kann man dann auch noch einen zweiten Ausgang für die Y/D-Umschaltung machen ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Mal nen ganz anderen weg....
Mittlerweile würde ich überhaupt keine SD Kombinationen mehr verbauen.
Ich nehme nur noch Sanftanlaufgeräte.
Das ist unterm strich meistens auch noch günstiger als SD Anlauf.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

@ Uni,
da geb ich Dir recht und auch FU werden hier eingesetzt.
Aber das war nicht die frage!

HDD


----------



## moeins (25 März 2008)

Ich würde keinen der kostbaren SPS-Ein-/Ausgänge dafür verschwenden. Für Motor EIN/AUS gibts demnach bei mir auch nur einen Ausgang und einen Eingang für die Rückmeldung. 
Die Sterndreickschaltung wird sowieso als fertig verdrahteter Block gekauft und in den Schaltschrank geklickt. Wenn der Motor mal gegen einen kleineren (mit nur einem Schütz) getauscht wird, braucht man auch nur einen Ansteuerdraht umklemmen, was den Vorteil hat den Betriebselektriker körperlich und geistig nicht zu überfordern 

Wenn die Ansteuerung von der SPS erfolgt, müsste man beide Schütze als Eingang in die SPS verdrahten um das Umschalten zu überwachen damit wie schon beschrieben, die Schütze nicht abrauchen. Vorausgesetzt man verzichtet auf die Hardwareverriegelung. 

Was den zusätzlichen Platzbedarf eines Zeitrelais betrifft - die gibts schon zum aufklicken oben auf das Schütz (MOELLER)


----------



## OHGN (25 März 2008)

moeins schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen der kostbaren SPS-Ein-/Ausgänge dafür verschwenden.
> ......


Na sooo kostbar sind die mittlerweile nun auch wieder nicht (mehr).


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> Das was Papier schreibt ist das einzige Argument was zieht aber das braucht man sehr sehr selten.



meistens braucht man das, wenn man es nicht hat  ... das lehrte mir mein junges leben bisher ... aber heizer und hdd, ihr habt recht, wozu SD, softstarter (ohne von visu variabler zeit) oder FU sind definitiv die komfortableren lösungen ...wenn aber doch SD, dann darf aber auf keinen fall passieren was oben beschrieben wurde, gleichzeitiges schalten ist nicht gut!  ... habe übrigens im laufenden jahr schon 8 SD-zeitrelais wechseln müssen ... was kosten die? um die 50€? für 400€ bekomm ich schon EIN paar digitale ausgänge ...


----------



## moeins (25 März 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Na sooo kostbar sind die mittlerweile nun auch wieder nicht.


Ich meinte nicht kostbar unbedingt in Form von Geldbedarf 
Da 99% meiner Maschinen über Profibus gesteuert werden und mir S7-CPUs der Baureihe 31x*C* -DP mit einer begrenzten Auswahl an Ein-/Ausgängen Onboard meistens ausreichen, spare ich mir alle zusätzlichen SPS-Baugruppen im Schaltschrank.

Bei größeren Anlagen und vielen Ein-/Ausgängen ohne Busanschluß relativiert sich das wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

moeins schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen der kostbaren SPS-Ein-/Ausgänge dafür verschwenden. Für Motor EIN/AUS gibts demnach bei mir auch nur einen Ausgang und einen Eingang für die Rückmeldung.


 
Was bringt die Rückmeldung von dem Schütz-Kontakt ? Das ist für mich keine Verriegelung und auch keine Bestätigung, dass das Schütz geschaltet hat (oder nicht). Das besagt nur, das der Kontakt geschaltet ist (oder nicht) und das ist für eine verlässliche Aussage genauso sicher, als wenn du in deinem Programm als Verreigelung gleich den Ausgang verwendest (oder den Ausgang wieder auf den Eingang zurück-verdrahtest).

Gruß
LL


----------



## moeins (25 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was bringt die Rückmeldung von dem Schütz-Kontakt ? Das ist für mich keine Verriegelung und auch keine Bestätigung, dass das Schütz geschaltet hat (oder nicht). Das besagt nur, das der Kontakt geschaltet ist (oder nicht)


Schütze der heutigen Baureihen sollten eigentlich alle zwangsgeführte Kontakte haben ! (IEC 60947-5-1)
Ich würde auch aus Sicherheitstechnischen Gründen keine anderen mehr einsetzen !
Ich will keine Werbung machen, aber Moeller hat sogar Spiegelkontakte


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

Zu der Sache mit den Kontakten :  keine Einwände ...
Was hat das mit der Rückführung zu tun ?
Ist es dir schon mal vorgekommen, dass ein Kontakt zwar physisch geschaltet, elektrisch aber doch nicht geschaltet war ? Ich habe das schon ein paar Dutzend-mal erlebt ... Ist toll hinter so etwas hinterher zu suchen ...

Nur so am Rande ...
Gruß
LL


----------



## moeins (25 März 2008)

Ja das ist schon das ein- oder andere mal passiert, aber eigentlich nur bei den alten (nicht zwangsgeführten) Schützen, oder bei Relais die nicht die geeignete Kontaktbeschichtung hatten. 
Viele Elektriker sind ja der Ansicht, es wäre egal ob man Ströme im mA- oder Ampere Bereich über einen Kontakt schickt.  Da brennt schon mal die Oberfläche ein bisschen ab und kleine Ströme (z.B. Rückmeldungen von Sensoren) werden nicht mehr zuverlässig geschaltet.


----------



## maxi (25 März 2008)

Naja, bei kleinen Motoren bis 1,5kw nehm ich gleich einen FU (liegen so bei 200 Euro) und bei grossen Motoren bis 55kw immer lieber einen Siemens Sanftanlauf als ein Stern/Dreieck.

Stern-Dreieck Schützschaltung habe ich seit Jahren schon nicht mehr verwendet.


Zurück zu deiner Frage: Wenn du eine SPS hast dann automatisiere so viel wie geht!


----------



## maxi (25 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit den Kontakten : keine Einwände ...
> Was hat das mit der Rückführung zu tun ?
> Ist es dir schon mal vorgekommen, dass ein Kontakt zwar physisch geschaltet, elektrisch aber doch nicht geschaltet war ? Ich habe das schon ein paar Dutzend-mal erlebt ... Ist toll hinter so etwas hinterher zu suchen ...
> 
> ...


 
Schön wenn man den Schlatschrank auf macht und überal der feien hellegraue und dunkelschwarze Russ schon hängt 
Der Hiwi neben dir frägt ob man da neue Kontakte einbauen soll.


----------



## o.s.t. (25 März 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur noch Sanftanlaufgeräte.
> Das ist unterm strich meistens auch noch günstiger als SD Anlauf.


...hast du den Trennschütz (Notaus) und den Bypassschütz (Antischrankheizung) auch mit eingerechnet?

Vergleich z.B. 160KW Motor - 282/163 Amp

Variante Sanftanlasser:
1 Trennschütz 300 Amp
1 Überbrückungsschütz 300 Amp
1 Sanftanlasser 300 Amp mit Kaltleiterauswerung integriert

Variante Stern-Dreieck:
3 Schütze 185 Amp
1 Kaltleiterauswerterelais
1 Zeitrelais S-D

meine Behauptung: die 2 300Amp Schütze alleine sind schon teurer als die 3 185 Amp Schütze. Dazu kommt noch der Sanftanlasser...

Beipassschütz kann weggelassen werden, nun ist aber mit einer enormen Verlustleistung/Wärmeabgabe zu rechnen -> Klimagerät -> Stromverbrauch

Weitere Nachteile des Sanftanlassers (je nach Anwendung):
-Es sind nur x Anläufe pro Zeiteinheit möglich (Uerberhitzung), ausser man überdimensioniert das Ding -> noch teurer
-erhöhter Platzbedarf gegenüber Stern-Dreieck


kann sein, dass die Geschichte bei kleinen Motoren (<10kW) anders aussieht, meine Erfahrung liegt bei Motoren von 75-250KW, und da ist Stern-Dreieck (mit Zeitrelais) unbestritten die wirtschaftlichste Lösung

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

@Ost:

1 Trennschütz (Notaus) reicht!
Die Siemens SA-Geräte, die ich kenne, haben Bypasskontakte eingebaut.
Du schreibst:
-erhöhter Platzbedarf gegenüber Stern-Dreieck
Das sehe ich nicht so.
Weiter:
meine Behauptung: die 2 300Amp Schütze alleine sind schon teurer als die 3 185 Amp Schütze. Dazu kommt noch der Sanftanlasser...
Neu rechnen. 1 Trennschütz und ein Sanftanlaufgerät.
Wenn ich morgen zeit habe, schaue ich mal, was diese Kombi kostet.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (26 März 2008)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ...hast du den Trennschütz (Notaus) und den Bypassschütz (Antischrankheizung) auch mit eingerechnet?
> 
> Vergleich z.B. 160KW Motor - 282/163 Amp
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst bei Trennschützen aber auch mit der Leistung runter gehen.
Da diese nur unter Last trennen aber nicht Einschalten.
Sobald Not Aus, also Steuerspannung weg, dann Trennschütz raus.
Bei Siemens die Kombinationen 55kw Sanftanlauf, 100A Biemetall usw. sind mit 45KW Trennschützen.
Was du vergessen hast ist das man Stern Dreieck normalerweise so nach 2 Jahren wechselt. Ein Sanftstarter läuft hingegen bis er kaputt ist, die halten über 10 Jahre.

Nochteil grisser Sanftstarter ab 55KW ist die Wiederanschlatzeit von grösser 180 Sekunden.
Dies bedeutet du solltest nach dem Start zum erneuten Starten 3 Minuten warten, damit er sich abkühlen kann.

Ich habe seit langen keine Stern-Dreieck Schlatung mehr projektiert. Benutze immer FU und Sanftstarter.


----------



## moeins (27 März 2008)

Mal eine andere Frage, warum nicht gleich einen Frequenzumrichter anstelle des Sanftanlaufes? Sind die Preisunterschiede so groß?
Ich glaube ich habe in den letzen 15 Jahren noch kein Sanftanlaufgerät eingesetzt. Entweder Stern/Dreieck oder FU.


----------



## MSB (27 März 2008)

Also zum Thema Preisunterschied:
Sanftanlauf 5,5kW 3RW40 : ~ 210€
Micromaster 420 5,5 kW : ~ 860€

Sanftanlauf 200kW 3RW40 : ~1300€
Micromaster 440 200kW : ~13300€

Natürlich alles nur die ungefähren Siemens-Listenpreise, wobei nach dem Rabatt dürfte sich die Sache noch mehr in Richtung Sanftanlauf verschieben.

@moeins
Jetzt bist du wieder dran!
In der Gesamtheit dürfte der Sanftanlauf immer billiger als ein FU sein, und wenn überhaupt dann
nur marginal teurer als eine Stern-Dreieck Schaltung, das aber bei technologischen Vorteilen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## moeins (28 März 2008)

Es muß ja nicht immer Siemens sein 
Bis 3kW kann man bei Siemens ja auch die Sinamics G110 Frequenzumrichter einsetzen, die kosten Liste 175-275 EUR (ohne Filter).


----------



## TommyG (28 März 2008)

Pro Sanftanlauf....

Ich hatte mal ein Rührwerk mit Magnetkupplung. Dies war mit Simocode ( wer kennt die ?) und YD- Schützen projektiert. Y klappte prima, D brachte die Kupplung zum abschmieren, hörte sich doll an... * ironisch grins*. Mit Siemens Sanftanaluf, der dann über die Steursignale des Simocode gesteuert, das war die Lösung.

Contra YD:
Kompressorsteuerung mit minimal Ausstattung, von der Leistung her. Die Schütze wurden nat. nie gewechselt, so hatte ich die Ehre 'vernünftige' also 7,5er Schütze für nen 7,5er Motor... einubauen. OK, rechnerisch passt die 0,707fache Diemensionierung, praktisch hätte ich mir eine Druckregelung über FU gewünscht.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Ludewig (28 März 2008)

Wer 'mal mehrere FUs in einem echten z.B. portugiesischen TT-Netz stabil bekommen muss, weiss konventionelle Technik zu schätzen. Die Kostenprobleme hören ja beim FU nicht auf,  evtl. brauchst du andere Motoren, Schirmungen, Motordrosseln, zusätzlichen Potenzialausgleich, nicht zu vergessen die Klimageräte bei 45°C Außentemperatur. Du bekommst Korrosionsprobleme etc.. Solange man sich in dt. industrieller Standardumgebung bewegt, mag das alles unkritisch sein.

Dem gegenüber stehen halt höhere Anfahrhäufigkeiten und geringere Stromspitzen.

Es ist also immer ein Abwägen im Rahmen der örtlichen Bedingungen.

Aber zur Ausgangsfrage Y-D. Ich baue meist Anlagen mit "Hartverdrahtung", da ist die Sache klar. Brauche ich diese Ebene nicht, spare ich mir auch das Zeitrelais.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 März 2008)

Grundlagen für das Starten von Motoren:
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/wp/mot-wp003_-de-p.pdf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

So habe gerade mal nachgeschaut:

S-D-Kombination,55KW Fertig verdrahtet,3RA1 444-8XC21-1AL2
769€

Sanftstarter 55KW 3RW3 046-1AB14
645€.

Schütz, 55KW 3RT1 054-1AD36,Einzeln:372€

Sanftanlauf+Schütz=1017€

Differenz = 248€. 

Somit würde ich keine S-D-Kombi mehr verbauen.

Gruß
Timo


----------

